# Arguing with women



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

There are two excellent theories for arguing with women  
Unfortunately neither one works


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Arguing with a woman is like trying to fold the Sunday Times in a gale. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tom.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its because we are always right and men are always wrong :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Arguing with women is a total oxymoron as they can never constrain themselves to an agreed point at issue.

"And another thing ......"

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

---and have you noticed what good memories we have-- as Ray gets annoyed when I go back through the years and say--and another thing what about the time in 1974 when you----etc etc :roll:


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

DABurleigh said:


> Arguing with women is a total oxymoron as they can never constrain themselves to an agreed point at issue.
> 
> "And another thing ......"
> 
> Dave


Clearly men can only focus on one thing at a time. Doesn't take much to outfox them! :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's simply that as women lose on each issue through men's superior logic, memory and intellect, they are forced to try to save face by moving the goalposts! 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is pointless to argue with a woman, female logic is so different to male logic that you can both be right and wrong at the same time.

I find shut up usually works.




for a nano second :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Arguing with women is a total oxymoron as they can never constrain themselves to an agreed point at issue.
> 
> "And another thing ......"
> 
> Dave


Ah, but who said the point at issue was agreed. We don't have to accept a male agenda. :roll:

Chris


----------



## squirdle (Jun 24, 2009)

If a man says something in a forest and there is no woman there to hear him, is he still wrong?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Only in God's eyes; She knows all.

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

At last it realises!

Greenie 


PS ok ok its back!!!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

By the time my Grandfather was 70 he had virtually given up having conversation with my Grandmother because he knew that everything he said would be stupid or wrong. Each morning as I shave I see him looking back at me in the mirror, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> At last it realises!
> 
> Greenie
> 
> PS ok ok its back!!!!


And THAT's how women always win an argument they are about to lose big-time .....


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My brother in law has a good tactic. Every time he sees an attack coming he says, "sorry, sorry, sorry, sorry". It doesn't stop her but it takes some of the wind out of her sails. 

I am not very keen on the lady in question, she has never worked preferring to stay at home. She has not needed to work as her husband, who she considers an idiot, is a high flying businessman and has worked all over the world. 

It seems she is in a minority of one in her opinion of him. What else is new, Alan.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I find that the 'fairer' sex tend to throw in 'red herrings' to divert the subect that they are losing grounds on :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

locovan said:


> ---and have you noticed what good memories we have-- as Ray gets annoyed when I go back through the years and say--and another thing what about the time in 1974 when you----etc etc :roll:


Is that called holding a grudge :?: :roll: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

err :roll: well you can say that-- your a man-- I just say I have a good memory :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm the boss in this house :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

C'mon now put that knife down! any more of yer slava and you'll make these beds yourself!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Delores said:


> Clearly men can only focus on one thing at a time. Doesn't take much to outfox them! :wink:


That's not strictly true. A lot of things men focus on come in pairs!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Having adult ADHD on of the major problems I have is memory and have to agree and say it rules out any arguments as I haven't a clue if I'm right or wrong. 

Having said that I much prefer bringing up a girl to a boy because at least a girl argues with logic and not based on their stomach/bank account/sex. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Having adult ADHD on of the major problems I have is memory and have to agree and say it rules out any arguments as I haven't a clue if I'm right or wrong.
> 
> Having said that I much prefer bringing up a girl to a boy because at least a girl argues with logic and not based on their stomach/bank account/sex. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mandy


Yeah but it's female logic and therefore fundamentally flawed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

